
New York Launches Public School Curriculum Based on Playing Games - jawngee
http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-09/first-public-school-based-games-set-nyc-debut
======
jasonlbaptiste
Initiatives like this make me smile. Good to see people taking things forward
and trying to innovate in the name of good.

------
fryduck
hahaha, now ull have even more dropouts and a graduate degree on the ps3.

